# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  Huawei Y336-U02 Firmware(V100R001C328B106, Morocco, Channel-Others)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى, في قسم Huawei  Y3C(Y336-U02)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------


## حسن عيد

الف الف شكر

----------


## pcgeorge23

Thanks Man Good job

----------


## momo2004

merci

----------


## hamidooooo

جزاك الله

----------


## hamdi3gsm

ckokran

----------

